# Top auger jam Englander 25-PDVC



## msh227 (Jan 2, 2011)

Looking here to the forum for possibly an answer to my problem before I email/call englander.  Little background information, the first time the top auger jammed and stopped working I got in contact with Englander and was told it could be a possible jam and they walked me through the steps to see if that was the case.  Luckily it was and I was able to free the jam and the stove worked perfectly after that.  About a week later I had the same issue and went through the same steps and freed the jam in the top auger.  FYI I follow the proper cleaning schedule and possibly go above and beyond what I should do for cleaning.

My question..... is the top auger jamming a common issue with these stoves?  Could it be a sign that the motor is going bad?  Is there anything I can do so I'm not freeing a jam every week?  

I'm burning Lignetics pellets.

Thanks in advance for any help.

-Matt


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 2, 2011)

Matt, Check this thread. It doesn't address the jamming exactly, But may help it to not jam so often. Seems some of these augers have large casting seems that effect the pellet feed.

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/67053/

Send a PM to Gio for more details if needed. He's a bit cranky(sorry Gio, I cound not resist  ), But I am sure he will help were he can.


----------



## MCPO (Jan 2, 2011)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> Matt, Check this thread. It doesn't address the jamming exactly, But may help it to not jam so often. Seems some of these augers have large casting seems that effect the pellet feed.
> 
> https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/67053/
> 
> Send a PM to Gio for more details if needed. He's a bit cranky(sorry Gio, I cound not resist  ), But I am sure he will help were he can.



So far so good on my recent post about smoothing the shaft and flights on both the augers.  My pellet feeding is more consistant but the truth is I never have experienced an auger jam .
 That said , it would in fact be beneficial to pull both augers and smooth em good , then inspect both auger tubes for any burrs and also be sure to check the edges of the verticle (shaft) between the 2 augers (where the top one drops pellets to the lower auger).  The pellets should travel from hopper to burn pot smoothly.


----------



## imacman (Jan 2, 2011)

Gio said:
			
		

> .....it would in fact be beneficial to pull both augers and smooth em good , then inspect both auger tubes for any burrs and also be sure to check the edges of the verticle (shaft) between the 2 augers (where the top one drops pellets to the lower auger).....



Agreed....pull both augers, inspect & smooth if needed.  Also, make sure set screw is TIGHT when re-connecting the motor to the auger.


----------



## BJN644 (Jan 2, 2011)

mine doesn't like fines, anytime I've had a jam it was packed with saw dust. I'm more careful now when pouring in a bag, and vacuum out the bottom of the hopper on occasion.


----------



## msh227 (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks for the information.  It has been running fine for over a week now but I'm sure a jam will happen again before the end of the burning season.  Hopefully I can get through the winter and look into de-burring/smoothing the augers this coming spring during some warmer weather.

I do have one additional question.  Since I've been having this jamming issue I have been burning without the rear panel on the stove.  I'm assuming this won't affect the burn but figured I would ask too see what people thought about this.  I don't have kids or anyone that would be sticking their fingers inside the back while the stove is burning so I'm not worried about any safety issues or concerns.

Thanks.


----------



## winolet (Oct 7, 2011)

I have an Englander PDV 25 wood pellet stove.  I ran a bad batch of pellets and didn't realize it until the am.  Now I want to clean out the top auger, which won't turn,  but am not sure, exactly, what the "set screw" looks like - and how to get at it.  Is it to the left of the big square bolt?  I am a 68 yo independent woman but the diagrams and instructions the company gives are not very exact.

Thank you.


----------



## MassPelletburner (Oct 7, 2011)

Matt, 

I have been burning for 2 seasons with the back panel removed.  I too have no little ones to be concerned with.

I have noticed no difference with the panel on or off; It was on for two years prior.

After two years of burning I did a complete clean-out back there and found the set screws to be a bit of a pain to rethread into the holes so off it has remained!

I have found that if the top auger jams .... if you wiggle the motor up and down, this manualluy turns the auger a little and frees the jam from the auger most times.  Just be careful of whats hot and whats not.


----------



## Panhandler (Oct 7, 2011)

winolet said:
			
		

> I have an Englander PDV 25 wood pellet stove.  I ran a bad batch of pellets and didn't realize it until the am.  Now I want to clean out the top auger, which won't turn,  but am not sure, exactly, what the "set screw" looks like - and how to get at it.  Is it to the left of the big square bolt?  I am a 68 yo independent woman but the diagrams and instructions the company gives are not very exact.
> 
> Thank you.



The "big square bolt" is probably the set screw. Mine has a square head. It would be located just inside the gear box going thru a silver colored sleeve just before the bearing.


----------



## Panhandler (Oct 7, 2011)

MassPelletburner said:
			
		

> Matt,
> 
> I have been burning for 2 seasons with the back panel removed.  I too have no little ones to be concerned with.
> 
> ...



The back panel has been off of mine for about 5 years, no problems. As to the auger jams, are your pellets a little long? I didn't have a jam for 6 years, untill last season, blaming it on longer pellets.


----------



## winolet (Oct 7, 2011)

Panhandler said:
			
		

> winolet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you very much; I thought originally the big square head screw was the set screw but then changed my mind.


----------



## winolet (Oct 22, 2011)

Here I am again; taking my time with this repair.   Have the top auger out and there was some dried pellet pieces on it.  Now I need to know if the top auger turns right, then left or is it supposed to go around in a circle like the bottom auger.  Mine goes right and left but not sure if this is suppoed to be that way.   Am not going to put the top auger back in place until I smooth out some very rough spots on it.


----------



## ct_administrator (Oct 22, 2011)

winolet said:
			
		

> Here I am again; taking my time with this repair.   Have the top auger out and there was some dried pellet pieces on it.  Now I need to know if the top auger turns right, then left or is it supposed to go around in a circle like the bottom auger.  Mine goes right and left but not sure if this is suppoed to be that way.   Am not going to put the top auger back in place until I smooth out some very rough spots on it.



The top auger moves intermittently to feed pellets from the hopper, while the bottom auger's movement is continuous.  Both auger's move counterclockwise.

Its not that complicated, but take your time, be exact and ask lots of questions.  I have the same stove as you and will monitor this thread and chime in if need be, but I'm sure the more experienced members here will be along shortly to assist you.


----------

